# George is sick



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

My fahaka puffer, George, whos about 10 inches now, was moved from a smaller tank into a larger tank a few weeks ago and since then he hasnt really eaten...

ive tried everything..before in the smaller tank he was excited to see us, knew when the bag of food was being taken out of the freezer, wiggle waggled like you wouldnt believe, ate like a piggy, and loved to play..

now he sits at the bottom of the tank, maybe once a day he travels that distance of the tank, he does still look at me when i stare at him, but when i put food in the tank he ignores it mostly, but sometimes he looks and then moves in the opposite direction. Snails is his fav and he crunched one and spit the entire contents out..thats when i knew something was wrong..

any suggestions???

thx for your help


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..whats your ph @?? have you tried giving her prawns yet?? i


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what may be wrong, but I can tell you that the Fahaka puffer I have is about 6" and was in my six foot 130gallon. Never really moved much or ate much, kinda stayed in the same spot all the time. Moved it out to a smaller tank and BAM!!, the little guy never stops moving now. Always active, not shy, eats anything. I've noticed with alot of different types of fish that when moved from the smaller tank to the bigger one their activity shuts down. Not sure why this happens.....maybe they just feel more secure in the smaller tank.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was the other way around, when I put him in the bigger tank he acted more like he should lol. I would check all your parameters to make sure the water is ok to eliminate that possibilty. One thing I have notice with mine and I think it happens more with the biggers guys is that they go through periods of inactivity.

Also how does his color look? How bout his belly, is it sunken in or pretty level?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I know nothing about puffers just to qualify, that beings said, do you have any egg crate? Perhaps block him into a small portion see if it improves his disposition, if so slowly move the divider down the tank increasing his area bit by bit? Hope the divider would allow you the better water quality of big tank and the apparent security to him of a smaller territory?

Hopes he gets better

Lisa


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

hey gwen,  it is not uncommon for a puffer to not eat right away after being moved to a new tank. If all of your tank levels are good, & if his colouring is ok, his tummy doesn't look sunken in, then I would just be patient. Puffers can be very stubborn!! Possibly try keeping the tank light off until he adjusts. Do you have any caves or things for him to hide under?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my big old puffer used to be a very picky eater . hey went from eating everything then around 2 years old he would only eat ramhorn snails and clams in the shell . so im gonna go with my gutt and say try a new food


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx everyone..hes still a chubby little guy...his color fluctuates a tiny bit every now and again to a darker brown but his yellow stripes dont disappear..he looks bright eyed and hes definitely got his wits about him..water is all good..i dont have anything big enough for him to hide into..what do you suggest ??

how long can they go without eating???


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know much about your situation but GOOD LUCK


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They could probably go a week or 2 without eating. The change in shade of his brown stripes is completely normal. What all are you feeding him besides snails? I feed mine snails, shrimp and clam.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

mussels, clams, shrimp, snails...but he backs away now when i put food in the tank...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope he turns out okay. Would large diameter piece of PVC pipe work as a shelter?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We just use large pieces of drift wood.


----------

